# Filmsoldaten



## micsterni14 (3. April 2012)

Gerade Rambo2 geguckt und irgendwie sind mir die russ. Elitekämpfer, die mit blauen Uniformen im Dschungel herumrennen sauer aufgestoßen

Jemand Lust, was zum Thema Soldaten in Filmen zu schreiben?
Vorallem, welche richtig gut rüberkommen und es Spaß macht in den Kampfszenen mitzufiebern. Und so ganz allgemein das Gesamtpaket/ der Gesamteindruck 

Zbsp finde ich die harten Jungs in "Predator" super. Auch die Spacemarines in "Aliens" machen einen top rundum- Eindruck.
Die "Elitesoldaten" in "Doom- der Film" finde ich einfach nur nervig. Da kommt kein bißchen rüber... Die "Helden" von "James Ryan" sind grenzwertig imoo. Irgendwie auch zuviel dummes Gelaber und diese sinnlose Streiterei. Die von der ganzen Welt zusammengeholten harten Hunde in "Predators" locken mir nun auch kein müdes Grinsen hervor.

wer Bock hat,einfach frei von der Leber weg...
mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2012)

Mir würde dort Band of Brothers, der längste Tag, Memphis Belle, Brotherhood, Windtalker und der Klassiker " die Brücke " als 1. in den Sinn kommen wie auch 08/15 oder im Westen nichts neues. Sci-Fi kann ich eher nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## TankCommander (3. April 2012)

Da fehlt mir gerade ganz spontan ein 

- Platoon
- Die verdammten des Krieges
- Red Skorpion (trotz Dolph Lundgreen)
- Steiner und das eiserne Kreuz
- Stalingrad 
- Enemy on the Gates
- usw.


----------



## Pagz (3. April 2012)

Tränen der Sonne
Wenn du auf das Elitesoldatenzeugs und mitfiebern in Gefechten stehst, habe ich bisher noch keinen besseren Film gesehen


----------



## inzpekta (3. April 2012)

Full Metal Jacket und Apocalypse Now sind ziemlich authentisch.
Die Spacemarines mag ich auch. 

Dann tät mir noch einfallen:
Hamburger Hill und Heartbreak Ridge (Eastwood ist einfach göttlich in der Rolle)


----------



## TankCommander (3. April 2012)

Das Kurt Russel speziell ist mir gerade noch eingefallen 

- Soldier 

Und den lieben Van Damme bitte nicht vergessen 

- Universal Soldier (nur der erste Teil von Roland Emmerich war gut, der Rest absoluter Trash)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2012)

Der Film schlechthin wäre aber wohl das Boot, aber in der langen TV Fassung. Aber selbst diese kommt an die Buchvorlage eher schlecht als recht heran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2012)

Green Zone


----------



## trigg2 (3. April 2012)

Natürlich Hamburger Hill, etwas betagt und mit kaum bekannten Darstellern, aber nach wahren Begebenheiten wie die US Army sinnlos Soldaten für einen nutzlosen Hügel geopfert hat. Black Hawk Down als evergreen.


----------



## danomat (3. April 2012)

Act of valor. Der trailer schaut genial aus.
Mir gefällt es da echt seals beim dreh dabei waren und es nicht überzogen ist. 
Bei den meisten filmen denkt man sich ja wtf. Elitesoldaten? Wohl eher irgendwelche deppen die einfach geil drauf sind zu sterben


----------



## inzpekta (4. April 2012)

Hab ich zwar nie gesehen, aber Jarhead ist noch zu nennen.


----------



## danomat (4. April 2012)

Jo jarhead geht schon mehr in richtung psycho kriegspedression.


----------



## MonKAY (4. April 2012)

Wenn es ein Film ansatzweise geschafft haben sollte sowas gut einzufangen, dann ist es Full Metal Jacket.
Ich finde übrigens die Soldaten aus Saving Privat Ryan nicht schlecht und Band of Brothers ist natürlich auch recht authentisch, wenn man das so als Außenstehender beurteilen kann.

Die Soldaten in den Die Hard Filmen fand ich z.B. ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## onslaught (4. April 2012)

Vielleicht hab ich den Sinn des Freds nicht geschnallt, aber Black Hawk Down wurde noch nicht genannt, oder hab ichs übersehn ?
Sonst würde ich auch  noch Full Metal Jacket und Soldat James Ryan nennen, natürlich "Das Boot",  Rules - Sekunden der Entscheidung halte ich persönlich auch für Erwähnenswert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2012)

Vielleicht würde auch noch Saints and Soldiers, die Ehre zu Fliegen und Stalingrad noch passen wo nicht der Pathos im Vordergrund steht. Auch Letter from IwoJima / Flags of our Fathers fand ich interessant. 2. Kultfilm wäre " Der längste Tag "


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. April 2012)

Mir fallen noch 

Brotherhood
Die Bruecke von Arnheim
Wir waren Helden (ein echter Idiotentitel, man haette es bei "We Were Soldiers" belassen sollen)

ein.


----------



## MasterFreak (5. April 2012)

Der Schmale Grat  Link : Der schmale Grat ^^


----------

